# Michael is going to hit FL Gulf Coast



## william the wie (Oct 8, 2018)

not much to add. No evacuations within 100 miles of where I live.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 8, 2018)

william the wie said:


> not much to add. No evacuations within 100 miles of where I live.


*I might be a Cat one with rain.  Flooding as usual, rain normal, wind some trees will fall as usual, news reporters, as usual standing outside talking about the rain....LOL as usual. *


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 8, 2018)

william the wie said:


> not much to add. No evacuations within 100 miles of where I live.



I hope you and yours get through just fine of course.

In the bigger sense, man, these things are completely predictable.  Hurricanes are news for slow days.

I'm thinking no more federal aid for a zip code once it has claimed it for something.  First time a hurricane hits your zip code, fine, here is your emergency aid.  2nd time, if you didn't rebuild well enough apply for your "predictable event" loan.


----------



## william the wie (Oct 8, 2018)

What causes problems down here are Calis who think earthquake proof = hurricane proof when they are exact opposites.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 10, 2018)

Well here we are. Now a Cat. 4 with 933mb of pressure. Wind 140 mph. Some of us might die today!


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 19, 2018)

How did this go? Can we agree to never pay another dime of disaster damage out to folks in these affected zip codes?  Florida seems like a welfare loving state of helplessness in the face of predictable events.

Southern building contractors must love sucking up the payouts from the rust belt states into the national disaster funds which are continually used to rebuild for the advantage tsking lazy beach bums in the gulf states.

Hey look, here comes Katrina II!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2018)

All you welfare queens sitting on the internet can come here and get jobs1 get off your asses. I met a red cross lady working here for nothing and had nothing to eat but potato chips for days I bought her a meal. You dumbasses have no clue.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> How did this go? Can we agree to never pay another dime of disaster damage out to folks in these affected zip codes?  Florida seems like a welfare loving state of helplessness in the face of predictable events.
> 
> Southern building contractors must love sucking up the payouts from the rust belt states into the national disaster funds which are continually used to rebuild for the advantage tsking lazy beach bums in the gulf states.
> 
> Hey look, here comes Katrina II!


Katrina Katrina you know who rebuilt NOLA? Mexicans.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > not much to add. No evacuations within 100 miles of where I live.
> ...


It was a cat 5 yuk yuk


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 23, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > How did this go? Can we agree to never pay another dime of disaster damage out to folks in these affected zip codes?  Florida seems like a welfare loving state of helplessness in the face of predictable events.
> ...



So what you are saying is that you would not have rebuilt New Orleans?  

I'm for providing disaster relief once for any location.  After a hurricane hits this or that zip code a second time its no longer a disaster but a predictable event.

Its one of those situations where you can see your own problems in others.  Here we just rebuild and push the flood waters elsewhere counting on big government to maintain our levees or save us when they fail.  

Do we mostly agree?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


No NOLA was Flood this was wind and you are clueless


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 23, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm saying both are entirely predictable events.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


As are earthquakes, fires, tornados, snowstorms,rain,mudslides. What?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 23, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yup.  You get one shot at it then its a predictable event and no big government help.

Do you like big government helping those taking advantage of the situation?  It seems we are having a tense conversation and I don't know why.  If you got flooded by the Mississippi once, its a disaster.  The 2nd time you knew it was coming.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


Dumbass illegals are predictable too like a locust invasion.


----------

